# olwm



## nedry (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi i just tried to compile olwm on an 64bit system and I get the following error:
	
	



```
root@bsdbox:~ # cd /usr/ports/x11-wm/olvwm
root@bsdbox:/usr/ports/x11-wm/olvwm # make install clean
===>   olvwm-4.2_1 depends on executable: imake - found
===>   olvwm-4.2_1 depends on executable: tradcpp - found
===>   olvwm-4.2_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xpm.pc - found
===>   olvwm-4.2_1 depends on shared library: libxview.so - not found
===>  xview-3.2.1.4.19c_3 is only for i386, while you are running amd64.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/xview
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-wm/olvwm
root@bsdbox:/usr/ports/x11-wm/olvwm #
```

Does anyone know how hard it would be to solve this issue?
thanks
nedry


----------



## Crivens (Mar 4, 2018)

Very. I tried and gave up after some days. You may   build it in a 32 bit env and use the binaries in the 64 bit system. Or use The open-look theme for xfce.


----------



## xchris (Mar 4, 2018)

just FYI nedry there is an alternative (newer version I think) of openlook desktop 
https://sourceforge.net/projects/openlook/


----------



## MarcoB (Mar 4, 2018)

The original olwm is 32 bit only. To run it you'll need the 32 bit libraries. To compile it maybe you can try it in a poudriere i386 jail and install the built packages..


----------

